#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  3DR: Νέα εταιρία λογισμικού των Βαδαλούκα & Παπαχρηστίδη

## Xάρης

Ο Γιώργος Βαδαλούκας αποχώρησε από την 4Μ-VK και μαζί με τον Παπαχρηστίδη δημιούργησαν τη νέα εταιρία 3DR που θα συνεχίσει να εξελίσσει και να εμπορεύεται το λογισμικό για στατικά:

StradSteelHydroPessosTimber
Οι νέες εκδόσεις των προγραμμάτων θα φέρουν το "*3DR.*" μπροστά από τον τίτλο του προγράμματος.

Ο ιστότοπος της νέας εταιρείας είναι: 3dr.gr και 3dr.eu

Με τον Γιώργο Βαδαλούκα μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε στα τηλεφωνικά νούμερα:
211 77 02 197-8
6948 31 47 56
και στο email:
info@3dr.eu

Βέβαια, και η 4Μ εμφανίζει στον ιστότοπό της τα προγράμματα Strad, Steel κ.λπ.
Ποιος γνωρίζει τι γίνεται; Θα συνεχίσουν οι δυο εταιρείες να τα εξελίσσουν παράλληλα;
Όποιος είναι λίγο "παλιός" θα θυμάται ίσως κάτι αντίστοιχο που έγινε με το Crystal που έγινε Crystal και Statics (Multisoft) με το δεύτερο να συνεχίζει ως τις μέρες μας καθότι πίσω του είχε και έχει τον μηχανικό/προγραμματιστή του λογισμικού.
Είδομεν!

----------


## leo

Δεν ξέρω ποιόν συμφέρει και ποιόν όχι η συγκεκριμένη κίνηση διάσπασης, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως τουλάχιστον ένας απ τους δυο δεν θα έχει αίσιο τέλος στην αγορά.

Καλή επιτυχία τους εύχομαι.

----------


## Xάρης

Η ιστορία με το Crystal/Statics που ανέφερα, αυτό έδειξε.

----------


## P_antoniadis

*Νέα βιβλία: Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός κτιριακών κατασκευών οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος με τον EC8*

Η *3DR Engineering software* κυκλοφόρησε δύο νέα βιβλία (Τόμος Α,Β) τα οποία απευθύνονται σε όλους τους Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς (νέους και μη) που ασχολούνται ήδη ή πρόκειται να ασχοληθούν με το σχεδιασμό κτιριακών κατασκευών οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος, περιλαμβανομένων των φοιτητών-σπουδαστών. Μέσα από ένα πλήρες εύρος παραδειγματικών εφαρμογών αναλύονται όλα τα θέματα ανάλυσης και προσομοίωσης που προκύπτουν από την εφαρμογή του EC8-1, με τρόπο σαφή και επεξηγηματικό.

Συγγραφέας: *Παναγιώτης Σ. Αντωνιάδης* (panton@3dr.eu)
Εκδόσεις: 3DR Engineering Software (www.3dr.eu/books, info@3dr.eu)
ISBN T.A 978-960-99941-1-8
ISBN T.B 978-960-99941-2-5
ISBN SET 978-960-99941-0-1
Τιμή Τόμου Α: 48 ευρώ*
Τιμή Τόμου Β: 48 ευρώ
Τιμή Τόμου Α+Β: 80 ευρώ
Νέοι Μηχανικοί: έκπτωση 20%
*Στις τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ο Φ.Π.Α.
Τρόπος αγοράς: Κατόπιν παραγγελίας, αποστολή με αντικαταβολή (στις τιμές περιλαμβάνονται τα εξοδα αποστολής):
info@3dr.eu - 2117702197 ή panton@3dr.eu - 2310443353


---*Τόμος Α*---
Σύντομη προεπισκόπιση
http://www.scribd.com/doc/60003841/Αντισεισμικός-σχεδιασμός-κτιριακών-κατασκευών-οπλισμένου-σκυροδέματος-με-τον-EC8-Ανάλυση-προσομοίωση-Τόμος-Α

Η δομή του Α τόμου είναι τέτοια ώστε η εμβάθυνση του αναγνώστη στα θέματα που πραγματεύεται να είναι σταδιακή: πρώτα (κεφ.1) γίνεται μία γενική εισαγωγή στα θέματα ανάλυσης και προσομοίωσης των νέων κτιριακών κατασκευών στη βάση των διατάξεων του EC8-1. Στο κεφάλαιο 2 γίνεται μία εισαγωγή στις αριθμητικές μεθόδους ανάλυσης, ιδιαίτερα στη μέθοδο των πεπερασμένων στοιχείων η οποία αποτελεί μοναδικό αριθμητικό εργαλείο και βρίσκεται πλέον πίσω από όλα τα προγράμματα H/Y που χρησιμοποιούνται για την ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγηση κατασκευών. Τα κεφάλαια 3 και 4 περιλαμβάνουν κάποιες πρώτες εφαρμογές διατάξεων του EC8-1 σε απλούς πλαισιωτούς φορείς κατά τρόπο ώστε ο αναγνώστης να συλλάβει τη σημασία διαδικασιών και ελέγχων όπως αυτός της κανονικότητας του κτιρίου, του υπολογισμού του συντελεστή συμπεριφοράς q κ.α. Στο κεφάλαιο 5 παρουσιάζεται η βασική μέθοδος ανάλυσης του EC8-1, η "μέθοδος της ιδιομορφικής φασματικής ανάλυσης" ενώ στο κεφάλαιο 6 παρουσιάζεται η εναλλακτική επιλογή, αυτής της "μεθόδου ανάλυσης οριζόντιας φόρτισης". Τέλος, το κεφάλαιο 7 πραγματεύεται το θέμα της σύζευξης πλάστιμων τοιχωμάτων που ανήκουν σε τοιχωματικά συστήματα.

---Τόμος Β---
Σύντομη προεπισκόπιση
http://www.scribd.com/doc/60004340/Αντισεισμικός-σχεδιασμός-κτιριακών-κατασκευών-οπλισμένου-σκυροδέματος-με-τον-EC8-Τόμος-Β-Ανάλυση-προσομοίωση#

Η δόμη του Β τόμου είναι τέτοια ώστε να στηρίζεται σε σημαντικό βαθμό στο περιεχόμενο του πρώτου τόμου. Ο αναγνώστης θα παρατηρήσει αμέσως ότι η αρίθμηση των κεφαλαίων των δύο τόμων είναι συνεχής. Στο κεφάλαιο 8 παρουσιάζεται ένα σύστημα ασύζευκτων τοιχωμάτων, μη κανονικό σε κάτοψη αλλά και σε ύψος. Το κεφάλαιο 9, εξετάζει τρόπους ελέγχου της ισχύος της διαφραγματικής λειτουργίας, ενώ το 10 μελετά την ειδική περίπτωση του μονώροφου κτιρίου σε συνδυασμό με ορισμένα θέματα προσομοίωσης της ενδοσιμότητας του εδάφους. Στα κεφάλαια 11 και 12 αναλύεται ο τρόπος συνυπολογισμού της επιρροής των τοιχοπληρώσεων (δια της παρουσίας ή της απουσίας τους) στην ανάλυση των κτιρίων ενώ το κεφάλαιο 13 πραγματεύεται ένα δομικό σύστημα καινούριο για την ελληνική κατασκευαστική πρακτική: το σύστημα μεγάλων ελαφρά οπλισμένων τοιχωμάτων. Στο 14 παρουσιάζεται η ανάλυση ενός συστήματος αποτελούμενου από πρωτεύοντα και δευτερεύοντα δομικά στοιχεία. Η ανάλυση για την κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα της σεισμικής δράσης, η ανάλυση των προσαρτημάτων και η επίλυση πλαισίου περιλαμβανομένων των φαινομένων 2ης τάξης, αποτελούν τα αντικείμενα των τριών τελευταίων κεφαλαίων του τόμου.

----------


## RonnieJames Dio

> Η ιστορία με το Crystal/Statics που ανέφερα, αυτό έδειξε.


Ποιο εiναι το Crystal ;

Γιατι και στο ΡΑΦ , πριν κανεις εγκατασταση , εγκαταστεις ενα αρχειο Crystal

----------


## Xάρης

Ο πρόγονος του Statics της Multisoft.
Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990 έγινε η διάσπαση.

Καμία σχέση με το ΡΑΦ του ΤΟΛ. 
Το crystal που εγκαθιστά το ΡΑΦ είναι ίσως το "Crystal reports" για την εμφάνιση των αποτελεσμάτων.

----------


## P_antoniadis

Τα βιβλία "Αντισεισμικός Σχεδιασμός Κτιριακών Κατασκευών Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος με τον EC8 - Ανάλυση και προσομοίωση των νέων κατασκευών" *Τόμος Α* και *Τόμος Β* συμπεριλαμβάνονται πλέον στη γενική βάση συγγραμμάτων του *ΕΥΔΟΞΟΣ* (ηλεκτρονική υπηρεσία διαχείρισης και παροχής Συγγραμμάτων για τους φοιτητές των ΑΕΙ και των ΤΕΙ).

----------


## dn102

Αν και δεν ανήκω στην οικογένεια της 3DR, ο Αντωνιάδης έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στα 2 βιβλία του.Πιστεύω οτι είναι ένα απο τα καλύτερα αυτή τη στιγμή σε EC8, χωρίς να θέλω να αδικήσω κανέναν.Απλά έχω σχεδόν όλη την ελληνική βιβλιογραφία για EC8 και πιστεύω πως είναι 2 τόμοι που αξίζει να τους έχει ένας μηχανικός.

Πολύ καλή δουλειά +++

----------


## dn102

Η εταιρία μου έδωσε άδεια για ένα μήνα με όλα τα modules που διαθέτει.Έχω μόνο καλά πράγματα να πώ,πιστεύω βρίσκεται στη λίστα με τα καλύτερα ελληνικά προγράμματα και με μία άψογη τεχνική υποστήριξη.Έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι σχεδιάζεις στο Autocad.

----------


## Xάρης

Η χρήση του Autocad ή του Intellicad μπορεί να είναι και μειονέκτημα.
Δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι το Autocad ούτε όλοι τρέφουν συμπάθεια προς το Autocad.

----------


## dn102

Δίνει δωρεάν το progecad σε περίπτωση που δέν έχεις το Autocad

----------


## Xάρης

Γι αυτό παραπάνω έγραψα "ή του *Intellicad*".
Το ProgeCAD είναι μια μορφή Intellicad. Στη λογική δηλαδή του Autocad.

Παρόλα αυτά θεωρώ ότι είναι μια σοβαρή εταιρία με πλούσιο παρελθόν στον τομέα των στατικών και από εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας δουλεύει τη δοκιμαστική έκδοση και βγάζει τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------


## 3DR_Software

Ενημερώνουμε τους συναδέλφους,


πως για δοκιμαστικούς σκοπούς,  υπάρχει πλέον η δυνατότητα να κατεβάσουν δωρεάν την Πλήρη Έκδοση των προγραμμάτων μας για 15 ημέρες.


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και λήψη των εκδόσεων: http://www.3dr.eu/el/strad-full-request

----------

